# Ideas for difficult eater



## SueEK (Jan 1, 2021)

Morning all and Happy New Year to you. I was dx two years ago and fairly quickly got my bg down from 90 to in the 40s. However never having been overweight I was losing too much weight going low carb. I was advised by dietician to increase carbs but have found it difficult to limit these.
I absolutely loathe veg to the point they make me gag, I just physically cannot put them in my mouth. I only eat peas, carrots and a small amount of cauliflower cheese/runner beans. I don’t like peppers or anything spicy. I need to reset myself as I am struggling to eat properly and wondered if anybody had any ideas of meals and lunch time snacks. I don’t eat breakfast as could only face cereal or toast so I find it best just not to have anything, couldn’t possibly face an omelette in the morning or a fry up.  I also am not keen on fish but like prawns or crab.  
I wish I could say I will try other things and would come to like them but if something is put  in front of me that I don’t like I wouldn’t be able to eat anything on the plate.
Any ideas/suggestions would be much appreciated as I really need help and the dietician, putting it politely, was useless.
Thanks in advance x


----------



## barrym (Jan 1, 2021)

I won't bore you with details, but I was being given advice by dietitian when I was unable to eat much and she said FAT! 

She advised cream with anything and everything. Cereal, coffee, fruit...

Then there's cheese. When can't you eat cheese?

HTH


----------



## grovesy (Jan 1, 2021)

SueEK said:


> Morning all and Happy New Year to you. I was dx two years ago and fairly quickly got my bg down from 90 to in the 40s. However never having been overweight I was losing too much weight going low carb. I was advised by dietician to increase carbs but have found it difficult to limit these.
> I absolutely loathe veg to the point they make me gag, I just physically cannot put them in my mouth. I only eat peas, carrots and a small amount of cauliflower cheese/runner beans. I don’t like peppers or anything spicy. I need to reset myself as I am struggling to eat properly and wondered if anybody had any ideas of meals and lunch time snacks. I don’t eat breakfast as could only face cereal or toast so I find it best just not to have anything, couldn’t possibly face an omelette in the morning or a fry up.  I also am not keen on fish but like prawns or crab.
> I wish I could say I will try other things and would come to like them but if something is put  in front of me that I don’t like I wouldn’t be able to eat anything on the plate.
> Any ideas/suggestions would be much appreciated as I really need help and the dietician, putting it politely, was useless.
> Thanks in advance x


Good luck, I am afraid I have no ideas.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 1, 2021)

Cheese, salami's, boiled eggs as snacks

What do you for tea? We do fish, stuffed chicken breast wrapped in prosciutto (stuffed with mozzarella and spring onion) mince, I bulk mine with mushrooms (but not sure if you could tolerate them) and then add an egg in the last 5 minutes of reheating, omelette with king prawns, mozzarella and spring onions, smoked sausage, that's about all I eat, sorry! xx


----------



## SueEK (Jan 1, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> Cheese, salami's, boiled eggs as snacks
> 
> What do you for tea? We do fish, stuffed chicken breast wrapped in prosciutto (stuffed with mozzarella and spring onion) mince, I bulk mine with mushrooms (but not sure if you could tolerate them) and then add an egg in the last 5 minutes of reheating, omelette with king prawns, mozzarella and spring onions, smoked sausage, that's about all I eat, sorry! xx


Hi luv, thanks for that, no certainly couldn’t even look at a mushroom but the stuffed chicken is a good idea. Not sure about salami but could give it a go and I do like spring onions. That’s a couple of things I can add to the list, that at present has nothing on it except roast lol x


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 1, 2021)

I am really enjoying the minted lamb steaks from Lidl at the moment and belly pork They both work with cauliflower cheese and green beans. What are you like with leeks since you don't mention those? I love them sweated in butter or with cheese. 
It is concerning that without more veg you are not getting enough fibre and vitamins. Do you supplement these or would you consider doing so? 
Breakfast for me at the moment is Greek yoghurt with defrosted summer berries, mixed seeds and a sprinkle of low carb Granola. It is quick and easy and cream in my morning coffee to help keep me feeling full till my evening meal although today I am going to have a salad for lunch with cheese coleslaw because I have worked hard this morning.


----------



## SueEK (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi @rebrascora , sadly leeks are also a no no as is Greek yoghurt. I do like most meat and love lamb. I do take cod liver oil with vit A and D and have for a long time. Had lots of blood tests over the last year for unrelated reasons and never been flagged as having any deficiency though goodness knows how. I eat lots of nuts which I like. I never realised what a problem my eating was until diagnosis and now know that actually I do have a problem. Thanks so much for your reply x


----------



## Docb (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi @SueEK.  Got to confess that eggs are my problem, but only when you can see the yolk!  Boiled egg, fried egg absolutely no chance of eating either but omelette or scrambled, no problem.  I put it down to being force fed some sort of egg, probably boiled, when I was very small and eggs were scarce, precious and above all rationed.  I have no recall of it happening but I am sure it is there in my subconscious memory and will no doubt be there forever.

Point is that the trigger for me is the sight of the offending item, not the taste or texture or anything like that.  My workaround it eat it in an alternative form.  I wonder if that could be the same for you?  Do you like vegetable soup, where the veg are all blended with herbs and perhaps spices and finished with a dollop of cream, for example?


----------



## SueEK (Jan 1, 2021)

Docb said:


> Hi @SueEK.  Got to confess that eggs are my problem, but only when you can see the yolk!  Boiled egg, fried egg absolutely no chance of eating either but omelette or scrambled, no problem.  I put it down to being force fed some sort of egg, probably boiled, when I was very small and eggs were scarce, precious and above all rationed.  I have no recall of it happening but I am sure it is there in my subconscious memory and will no doubt be there forever.
> 
> Point is that the trigger for me is the sight of the offending item, not the taste or texture or anything like that.  My workaround it eat it in an alternative form.  I wonder if that could be the same for you?  Do you like vegetable soup, where the veg are all blended with herbs and perhaps spices and finished with a dollop of cream, for example?


Ah Doc, bless your heart you have it spot on, except I remember the reasons behind my eating problem. My stepfather was a brute and a bully and made us sit at the table and eat cold vegetables, sometimes all afternoon. This started when I was 8 and I would be gagging and crying and he couldn’t give a damn. He would threaten to kill my guinea pig if I didn’t eat them and although I’m 60 in May I still haven’t managed to overcome my problem.

I can eat puréed vegetable soup and do make it but it always tastes so bland and boring.  Thanks so much for your reply x


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Jan 1, 2021)

@SueEK  Do you like puddings and cakes and chocolate and bread?
Because if you do then I have loads of recipes that are keto and don't mess with your blood sugar but also are high calorie and nutritionally dense and so will enrich your food intake in ways that will benefit you and you can enjoy them.

I made myself treat chocolates today and they are easy and delicious.
I think you sound like you need to be kind to yourself with food that nurtures you and makes you feel loved.
Please come along to my Facebook page - I have loads of recipes and tips and wrinkles and i am always happy to answer questions and I am not selling anything - just loving to share the joy of eating food that is delicious and makes me healthier. I was never so happy than when I realised that 'naughty' foods were actually good for me and I didn't have to eat the 'healthy' food I didn't like ever again and that counter intuitively my body thrived on stuff I loved - high fat, high fibre (and it doesn't have to be veg) high protein.

I didn't used to like sweet foods - probably because they were so sugary and high carb and my body rebelled against them - but since finding no sugar/low carb versions of sweet foods I make myself I have developed a sweet tooth and eat cakes and puddings and creamy deliciousness most days. And my blood sugars are fine and my liver function is back to normal and so is my blood pressure.

Come and see if there is anything here that grabs you.
I think you sound like you would like a nice low carb/high fat bread so you could go back to having toast for breakfast.
Often I just have that in the morning and the ingredients in the bread I make means it is good for me as it has vitamins, minerals, fat and protein and about 2g of carbs.

Feel free to message me. I understand all about being particular about food - I am like that as are most members of my family and I would enjoy the opportunity to help you - purely because I love a challenge and it would give me huge satisfaction to give you a way forward to a happy relationship with food where you are in control.









						The Naughty Diabetic's Dream Come True
					

The Naughty Diabetic's Dream Come True. 511 likes · 8 talking about this. Jan 2019 diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes  July 2019  - successfully reversed it by diet changes.  This page shares how I did...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## chaoticcar (Jan 1, 2021)

I add garlic and chilli to My veg soup then a pinch of turmeric on top with a swirl of cream when serving ,don't overdo the chilli and turmeric or you may need a fire extinguisher !! But it's not boring l
Carol


----------



## SueEK (Jan 1, 2021)

Docb said:


> Hi @SueEK.  Got to confess that eggs are my problem, but only when you can see the yolk!  Boiled egg, fried egg absolutely no chance of eating either but omelette or scrambled, no problem.  I put it down to being force fed some sort of egg, probably boiled, when I was very small and eggs were scarce, precious and above all rationed.  I have no recall of it happening but I am sure it is there in my subconscious memory and will no doubt be there forever.
> 
> Point is that the trigger for me is the sight of the offending item, not the taste or texture or anything like that.  My workaround it eat it in an alternative form.  I wonder if that could be the same for you?  Do you like vegetable soup, where the veg are all blended with herbs and perhaps spices and finished with a dollop of cream, for example?


Ah Doc, bless your heart you have it spot on, except I remember the reasons behind my eating problem. My stepfather was a brute and a bully and made us sit at the table and eat cold vegetables, sometimes all afternoon. This started when I was 8 and I would be gagging and crying and he couldn’t give a damn. He would threaten to kill my guinea pig if I didn’t eat them and although I’m 60 in May I still haven’t managed to overcome my problem.

I can eat puréed vegetable soup and do make it but it always tastes so bland and boring.  Thanks so much for your reply x


chaoticcar said:


> I add garlic and chilli to My veg soup then a pinch of turmeric on top with a swirl of cream when serving ,don't overdo the chilli and turmeric or you may need a fire extinguisher !! But it's not boring l
> Carol


i don’t like chilli but not sure on turmeric as never had it. Is it spicy as can’t handle spicy food. Thanks x


----------



## SueEK (Jan 1, 2021)

Sorry looks like my other post has come through twice


----------



## SueEK (Jan 1, 2021)

@NotWorriedAtAll i will definitely have a look at your Facebook posts thank you. I don’t actually have a sweet tooth, never have had but I’m certainly interested in the bread and hopefully there will be other things I can try x


----------



## Ditto (Jan 1, 2021)

But where was your mother? I want to kill that man, I hope he's dead and burning in hell.


----------



## SueEK (Jan 1, 2021)

Ditto said:


> But where was your mother? I want to kill that man, I hope he's dead and burning in hell.


He is dead and most definitely burning in hell. I won’t bore everyone with details but sadly he had control over her as well and not in a loud violent way, he was depraved but that was a long time ago.


----------



## Inamuddle (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi please forgive me, my knowledge of type 2 is not so great. But you said in your post that you were advised to eat more carbs as you were losing weight. I may be being stupid but you then talk about  veg meat and eggs. None of these count as carbs (much). Would it not be better to have a small amount of carbs bread/cereal for breakfast.
I can't cope with egg whites if i can see them, fine when mixed up as scrambled eggs etc for similar reasons to you. My mother would make me sit there forever, she used to threaten to send me away to bording school, and i could only wish that was true.
The only thing i can say is that you seem pretty certain about the veg etc being impossible to eat and i would say just try one mouthful with the rest of your meal and very gently introduce new things.
Sorry if this isn't much help x


----------



## SueEK (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi @Inamuddle , I was advised to eat more carbs as I went low carb and because I’m not overweight I lost quite a bit of weight. I hate veg, fine with eggs cheese meat etc but this makes it difficult for me to make good choices for meals, especially lunch etc as I am incredible particular about what foods I eat. I simply cannot eat veg, spicy foods etc, I have tried on various occasions but just can’t do it. @NotWorriedAtAll has given me somewhere I can look for meals that I can hopefully manage and thanks for your concern x


----------



## helli (Jan 1, 2021)

I assume when you say you don’t like spicy, you mean hot spice like chilli. Other spices such as cumin, coriander, turmeric, cinnamon and nutmeg add flavour without heat. Then there are herbs which add flavour. My usual are coriander, tarragon, oregano, chives, dill, thyme, rosemary and basil. You can use dried or fresh. Fresh herbs freeze well and can be used straight out of the feeezer.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 1, 2021)

Do you like sausages? Stewed sausages used to be a favourite of mines, I sympathise after having my own issues with food so although in a different way I do know how you feel and how difficult it is gammon steaks, roast beef etc are nice too xx


----------



## SueEK (Jan 1, 2021)

@Kaylz yeah I’m fine with most meats and do quite a few roasts. I know you have problems as well so ‘get it’. To lots of people it simply doesnt make sense and I’ve always thought of myself as fussy but actually it is a deep psychological thing that I haven’t overcome in 50 years, things are not going to change now lol x


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 1, 2021)

@SueEK I just stuffed myself with silverside and sausage meat earlier and then a lovely wedge of double chocolate yule log, pretty proud of how far I've come with my eating in the last few months, you might get there, I didn't think I would xx


----------



## trophywench (Jan 1, 2021)

Mmmm - I was just wondering ..... many things are different when either cooked differently or eaten raw instead of cooked.  For years and years mushrooms were nasty slimy things and so I totally avoided them.  Then I tasted one that wasn't slimy, and now I like them cos they aren't when you start with fresh ones rather than tinned, cos they still are!  Also nice - and entirely different, raw.

If you don't like the taste of em, well fair enough.

One granddaughter has problems with textures of food - and try getting 4 of them to eat a higher meat content sausage and they heave.  All because our younger daughter, their mum, was on benefits and simply couldn't afford to feed them anything better except occasionally - so they all love roast chicken or shoulder of lamb, brisket or stew for instance, cos she can make a lovely meal out of whatever she can get, cos she's had to.

Necessity can indeed be the mother of invention.

Just don't stop trying.


----------



## SueEK (Jan 1, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> @SueEK I just stuffed myself with silverside and sausage meat earlier and then a lovely wedge of double chocolate yule log, pretty proud of how far I've come with my eating in the last few months, you might get there, I didn't think I would xx


You e done so well honey. Step by step x


----------



## SueEK (Jan 1, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Mmmm - I was just wondering ..... many things are different when either cooked differently or eaten raw instead of cooked.  For years and years mushrooms were nasty slimy things and so I totally avoided them.  Then I tasted one that wasn't slimy, and now I like them cos they aren't when you start with fresh ones rather than tinned, cos they still are!  Also nice - and entirely different, raw.
> 
> If you don't like the taste of em, well fair enough.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jenny and I do try. Yes I can tolerate some things raw such as cabbage and tomatoes. I was just looking for alternate foods to make as my brain seems to have come to a standstill x


----------



## AndBreathe (Jan 1, 2021)

SueEK, when we reduce carbs, we have to replace them with something else, or we tend to lose weight, and probably fast.

When I was diagnosed, I went low carb and lost weight, rendering me very slight, so I have had to go through finding my balance to satisfy both my blood sugars and weighing scales.

Is your BMI low, or are you just content with your current weight and figure and don't want any more of it to disappear?

If you are dropping carbs, you could just try increasing your portions of what you like - like meats.  Ideally the meats would be including plenty of the fattier cuts of meat, like lamb of almost any description, belly pork, chicken thighs, ox tail, minced beef and so on.

I don't do a carni diet.  I do eat vegetables and some carbs, bit I do enjoy meat, and when I have investigated the nutrients in various meats, I was surprised how many unexpected vitamins there were in there.

If you had to plan 2 days low carb food, what would you choose?  That might help other learn a little more about what you like and then focus on appropriate suggestions.

Do you enjoy cooking?  Are you a competent (not necessarily great) cook?

Finally, are you catering for a family or others, or do you just need to focus on yourself?


----------



## SueEK (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi @AndBreathe . My weight is fine at present, bmi 21.5. I certainly don’t wish to lose any and I haven’t been eating low carb for some time.  My problem is that I don’t like veg, spicy food etc. I do like meat, eggs, cheese. I struggle to find foods that I enjoy especially for lunch. I always had a sandwich and crisps but changed to a couple of crackers and cheese or a prawn cocktail. I usually have a roast which is ok but I’m a bit of a traditionalist and have cottage pie or egg and chips (not many) etc. I also like jacket potato (smallish) with something, either ham or corned beef with coleslaw and cheese. What do people eat that isn’t carb based. 
I’m a rubbish cook, I don’t enjoy it, I seem to have no imagination re food and not too bothered if I eat or not a lot of the time. I have increased my carb intake a lot over the past few months as I enjoy it and it’s easy but know that I need to get out of this habit.
Today I had no breakfast, I have had roast beef, 2 roast pots, peas, carrots, small amount of cauli cheese and gravy.  Now I don’t know what to have for tea. 
There is just me and my husband and I do cook veg etc for him and he will make himself a curry. When he does that I will just have cheese on toast or poached eggs on toast.


----------



## jill-mc (Jan 1, 2021)

Hello Sue, I was losing too much weight like you were through cutting back on carbs. I have now added loads more protein and fats into my diet and my weight has stabilised. Do you like celeriac? I have roasted celeriac chunks instead of roast potatoes, and instead on potato fries I cut up celeriac into strips and bake. You could try shepherds pie made with minced lamb and topped with mashed cauliflower and added chopped nuts and grated cheese. You dont like many veg but do you like salad? For lunch I quite often have a bowl of salad which you can add various things to, tofu, tuna, prawns, cheese, nuts even scrambled egg, mayo etc. Do have a look on Not worried at all's Facebook page for desserts and bread ideas. Also google Keto recipes, I am sure you will find ideas with ingredients that you like or can modify to your taste. Good luck!


----------



## SueEK (Jan 1, 2021)

jill-mc said:


> Hello Sue, I was losing too much weight like you were through cutting back on carbs. I have now added loads more protein and fats into my diet and my weight has stabilised. Do you like celeriac? I have roasted celeriac chunks instead of roast potatoes, and instead on potato fries I cut up celeriac into strips and bake. You could try shepherds pie made with minced lamb and topped with mashed cauliflower and added chopped nuts and grated cheese. You dont like many veg but do you like salad? For lunch I quite often have a bowl of salad which you can add various things to, tofu, tuna, prawns, cheese, nuts even scrambled egg, mayo etc. Do have a look on Not worried at all's Facebook page for desserts and bread ideas. Also google Keto recipes, I am sure you will find ideas with ingredients that you like or can modify to your taste. Good luck!


Thanks Jill, no celeriac is yet another I don’t eat but I do eat lettuce, toms and cucumber so do often have a salad. I have already had a quick look at the Facebook page and will have a better look when I have time


----------



## AndBreathe (Jan 1, 2021)

SueEK said:


> Hi @AndBreathe . My weight is fine at present, bmi 21.5. I certainly don’t wish to lose any and I haven’t been eating low carb for some time.  My problem is that I don’t like veg, spicy food etc. I do like meat, eggs, cheese. I struggle to find foods that I enjoy especially for lunch. I always had a sandwich and crisps but changed to a couple of crackers and cheese or a prawn cocktail. I usually have a roast which is ok but I’m a bit of a traditionalist and have cottage pie or egg and chips (not many) etc. I also like jacket potato (smallish) with something, either ham or corned beef with coleslaw and cheese. What do people eat that isn’t carb based.
> I’m a rubbish cook, I don’t enjoy it, I seem to have no imagination re food and not too bothered if I eat or not a lot of the time. I have increased my carb intake a lot over the past few months as I enjoy it and it’s easy but know that I need to get out of this habit.
> Today I had no breakfast, I have had roast beef, 2 roast pots, peas, carrots, small amount of cauli cheese and gravy.  Now I don’t know what to have for tea.
> There is just me and my husband and I do cook veg etc for him and he will make himself a curry. When he does that I will just have cheese on toast or poached eggs on toast.



Lunch, you could have chicken drummers, of thighs (higher fat), sausages, cooked bacon, soup, with a swirl of cream, sour cream, yoghurt of cheese to add calories.  Prawn cocktail with a few cucumber slices to act like crackers.

On cottage pie nights, just have the mince, and the very top layer of the topping with plenty grated cheese melted onto ti, to give it favour, crunch and lovely golden colour, and boost the calories.  If your husband makes curry, you could add yoghurt (ideally full lfat Greek yoghurt) to take the heat out of it.

Chicken is incredibly versatile and roasts in no time, with lots of options for efficiently using it up, plus stock/soup from the carcass.

If your husband has, say, spaghetti Bolognese, just have the Bolognese, with some parmesan on top.

For any of the "runny" stuff, if you feel it runs about the plate a bit, have it in a bowl.

Do you have an air fryer?  We resisted for a while, but it does transform the cooking of thinks like chicken, pork chops, most lamb and steak as it renders the fat quickly and promotes a crispy skin.  Deeeeeeeeeeeelish.

Honestly, don't over think it.  In dropping the carbs, just eat more of the main event - the meat or other protein.  If you are still losing weight, add fats.


----------



## Fagor (Jan 1, 2021)

If you like meals like stews, could you try adding them to those meals? If cooked long and slow, they end up being very soft and partially disguised, so may be easier for you, but might depend on whether its' the taste or texture you don't like.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 1, 2021)

See, cauliflower can be a problem for some who just don't like the taste - BUT! - if it's either really fresh cauli or frozen (cos it like peas, is/are frozen pdq after picking it/them) it's actually pretty tasteless!  But again, nice raw.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Jan 2, 2021)

SueEK said:


> Thanks Jill, no celeriac is yet another I don’t eat but I do eat lettuce, toms and cucumber so do often have a salad. I have already had a quick look at the Facebook page and will have a better look when I have time


Do you like chips and crisps?

Because the Heavenly Fan recipes for keto friendly chips and crisps are wonderful and they would certainly add calories and provide something you could enjoy eating.

She has many good savoury recipes but I have found her chips and crisps recipe to be a real game changer.
I use silicon mats to roll out my low carb doughs for making these instead of using loads of baking paper as she does. I think it is easier and saves making a lot of waste paper and eventually saves money.

This is the link to the Heavenly Fan content on Youtube.

I think you'll find something there you like.

If you add chips (she has some good flat bread recipes too) to your meals I think that will increase your calories without messing up your blood sugars.



			https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=heavenly+fan
		


These are great mats to use in keto bakery - you can cut them to shape and use them in the microwave as well as the oven and instead of baking paper






						Extra Large Craft Mats Silicone Sheet for Crafts Table Casting Moulds Mat, Premium Silicone Baking Mat Place Mat Multipurpose Silicone Mat 2 Pack(23.7 * 15.8inch Blue+15.8 * 11.9inch Hot Pink): Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home
					

Free delivery and returns on eligible orders. Buy Extra Large Craft Mats Silicone Sheet for Crafts Table Casting Moulds Mat, Premium Silicone Baking Mat Place Mat Multipurpose Silicone Mat 2 Pack(23.7 * 15.8inch Blue+15.8 * 11.9inch Hot Pink) at Amazon UK.



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## helli (Jan 2, 2021)

trophywench said:


> See, cauliflower can be a problem for some who just don't like the taste - BUT! - if it's either really fresh cauli or frozen (cos it like peas, is/are frozen pdq after picking it/them) it's actually pretty tasteless!  But again, nice raw.


For someone who has a strong dislike of cauliflower, I can assure you it is not tasteless (or smell-less). It is tolerable when roasted first but that requires more effort than just putting in the microwave.
I think, unless you strongly dislike something, you are unaware of the flavour.


----------



## SueEK (Jan 2, 2021)

Thanks again everybody, I will do some research on the sites given and am sure I can pick some things out that I can try. Thanks also for the suggestions for food. It’s been easy to become a bit complacent about it all recently and because I’m slim it’s easy to think I don’t have a problem but my morning readings are telling me otherwise, I shall pull my socks up - again thank you all x


----------



## trophywench (Jan 2, 2021)

Helli - we don't have a 'Oh dear I'm sorry, I obviously never realised that cos I like it' button to click!


----------



## Inamuddle (Jan 2, 2021)

I was wondering if you eat grains? I buy the packs of merchant ones but supermarket own brands are good too. Carbs are on the pack and i can make up a couple of salads wirh them. So any combination of tomatoes cucumber salad onions chopped beetroot sweetcorn peas grated carrots etc plus feta cheese or tuna or grilled bacon cut up. Then a low cal dressing and it can be put in a pot and taken to work if needed.


----------



## SueEK (Jan 2, 2021)

I dont eat grains as to me they seem quite high in carbs,I don’t dislike them but would rather have a weetabix for a bit of fibre. I do have salads although pretty basic but a bit chilly for them at the mo. I have just got some mozzarella and prosciutto and chicken to make something different ala Kayla. X


----------



## Inamuddle (Jan 2, 2021)

A 1/3 of a 250g pack of grains is 25g of carbs
2 weetabix is 30g of carbs


----------



## trophywench (Jan 2, 2021)

One weetabix and milk is 30g too, or it is in my body anyway.  2 of em is simply far too much to eat for me.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 3, 2021)

Inamuddle said:


> A 1/3 of a 250g pack of grains is 25g of carbs
> 2 weetabix is 30g of carbs


May only be  25g carbs but there are many Type 2's that can't tolerate that and can't tolerate grains, and 2 branded weetabix are 26g carbs not 30g


----------



## Perfect10 (Jan 5, 2021)

I make my own granola, put lots of nuts, seeds, dried fruit etc in it with a small amount of oats.I have it with almond milk. Really nice when it just comes out of the oven eaten warm, it only takes 10 mins to make.
For lunches, I often make soups, you can put anything you like in a soup including meat, add a bit of double cream at the end to improve the taste and even some grated cheese on top. Or tuna mayo salad/prawn salad with full fat mayo.
I have recently discovered fathead dough pizza - it’s basically cheese and more cheese! Toppings can be whatever you like.
If you eat rice, even the barenaked rice then it can be egg fried to add extra cals. I make cauliflower rice and add an egg to make it egg fried, it just changes the taste enough to make it a bit different?
I also use coconut oil quite a bit which just gives a different flavour?


----------

